# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Ból pod zuchwą, powiększone węzły chłonne.

## Kamil_T

Witam serdecznie.
Jakiś tydzień temu, odczuwałem jakbym coś miał pod prawą szczęką,dokładniej jakby coś pod jezykiem po prawej stronie, potem nagle jednego dnia spuchła mi szyja pod żuchwą, mam powiększone węzły chłonne po obi stronach w narożnikach szczeki dolnej, ten po lewej jest bardziej twardy, oba są tkliwe i bolą przy dotykaniu. Byłem u lekarza rodzinnego, kazał mi brać antybiotyk, zdiagnozowała, że mam czerwone gardło które aż tak bardzo mnie nie boli, momentami mam kaszel. Języka nie mam spuchniętego pod spodem. Najgorsze to takie uczucie jakby sztywnienia i ból zaraz pod żuchwą momentami też wyczuwam jakby ból w miejscach stawu żuchwowego Dodam może że mam prace w przeciągach. Często pracuję w krótkim rękawie.

----------


## wotan99

Dzień dobry.
Radziłbym wybrać się Panu do onkologa. Gdyż powiększone węzły chłonne mogą świadczyć o infekcji. Poza tym antybiotyki stosuje się na grzyby... Czyli obniżają u Pana odporność. Radziłbym wybrać się, gdyż jak Pan zauważył, bolą Pana.
Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo zdrowia  :Smile:

----------


## Kamil_T

Dodam może, że najgorzej było pierwsze 2 dni, obecnie jest ciut lepiej, z tym, że gardło momentami pobolewa bardziej- w sensie, czuje jakby drapanie przy połykaniu. Aha, mam 24 lata i jakiś miesiąc temu miałem stan zapalny gardła, gorączkę itd, z tym, że nie miałem okazji tego porządnie wyleżeć, poza jednym weekendem. Słowa "onkolog" boję się ostatnio jak ognia, 3 miesiące temu zmarła moja babcia na raka płuc (50 lat palenia papierosów)

----------


## wotan99

Dzień dobry.
Chciałem Panu powiedzieć, że na początek dobrze byłoby zrobić morfologię krwi, aby ocenić poziom limfocytów. Jeżeli węzły chłonne są powiększone ----> oznacza to najczęściej infekcję. Prawdopodobnie jakieś zapalenie. Brał Pan jakieś antybiotyki? Które mogłyby osłabić odporność organizmu? Proszę się nie martwić. Razem dojdziemy co Panu dolega  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam i życzę zdrowia !  :Smile:

----------


## Kamil_T

Sprawa się wyjaśniła. 
Węzłów nie miałem powiększonych, a dolegało mi... Alergiczne zapalenie gardła, stad ten ucisk pod żuchwą, opuchlizna szyi spowodowana obrzękiem migdałków, brak gorączki, pomogło przyjmowanie leków na alergię (alermed) lekarka przepisała mi także bactrazol, żeby wykluczyć bakterię (nie pamiętam teraz nazwy). w każdym razie wszystko ustąpiło.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Nie boli to wyleczony ?
A nie zainteresujesz się dlaczego masz alergię ?
Alergia nie bierze się  znikąd.
Coś w Tobie siedzi co Ciebie alergizuje.
Za ileś lat dopiero się dowiesz

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamil_T

Nie, nie wyleczony, masz całkowitą rację, tylko z tego co się orientuję testy na alergeny powinno się przeprowadzać poza okresem pylenia, czyli jesień-zima. Wtedy można przeprowadzać wiarygodne testy i wtedy też udam się do specjalisty, na razie będę przyjmował leki na alergię.

----------

